# Radon Service: Mangelhaft !



## Deleted 461968 (5. Juli 2018)

G


----------



## Mehrsau (6. Juli 2018)

Öhm... halt mal den Ball flach. 



Northman schrieb:


> Dann stellte sich heraus, dass sich der Kettenstrebenschutz ablöste, so dass ich mit Mail vom 18.2.18 reklamierte. Den Ersatzkettenstrebenschutz habe ich mir mangels Antwort bis heute ! selbst anderweitig beschafft, da dies wirtschaftlicher ist.



Der ist richtiger Mist. Stimme ich dir zu. Ich habe es vor Ort gekauft und auch vor Ort reklamiert. Ich wurde mit "Der wird doch von den meisten eh ausgetauscht. Kaufst dir halt nen neuen" abgetan. Das fand ich selbstredend nicht okay. Aber scheiß drauf. Ich fange nicht für so ein Stück ne Diskussion an. Habe mir Vernünftige Folie gekauft und mir selbst was gebastelt. Aber Ja, man sollte bei einem Bike von über 3.000€ erwarten, dass ein Kettenstrebenschutz verbaut ist, der länger als zwei mal hinschauen hält.



Northman schrieb:


> Dann stellte sich heraus, dass die Aufnahme der Bremsbelagarretierungsschriaube einen Riss hat. Auf Anraten von Radon (Biek Discount) sandte ich diese zur Gewährleistungsprüfung an Radon (Bike Discount) ein. Ein Versandlabel konnte ich auf der HP downloaden und ausdrucken. Das war positiv.
> 
> Die Eingangsbestätigung erhielt ich am 20.06. Da ich am 11.7. in den Urlaub fahre und das Bike benötige und man in den Dolomiten schlecht ohne Hinterradbremse zum Stehen kommt, bat ich am 01.07.2018 unter expliziten Verweis auf meinen Urlaub um Auskunft, ob ich die Bremse rechtzeitig zurückerhalte bzw. wie weiter verfahren wird, da es ja eilt. Immerhin am 4.7 teilte man mir lapidar mit, die Reklamation sei in Bearbeitung. Diese Auskunft bringt mir ja nichts, wenn es eilt, da ich die Bremse benötigt. Also angerufen und mein Anliegen geschildert. Ich bat um eine Lösung, wie z.B. Rücksendung der defekten Bremse oder Ersatz o.ä. Man versprach mir sich darum zu kümmern. Darauf hin kam die weitere lapidare Mail, das man warten müsse bis die Bremse vom Hersteller zurück sei. Das bringt mich natürlich genausowenig weiter und ist sehr unbefriedigend. Der Verweis auf den Hersteller ist natürlich rechtlich völlig irrelevant, weil ich keinen Vertrag mit dem Hersteller, sondern mit Bike Discount habe. Ich stelle fest, dass Bike Discount nicht in der Lage ist , innerhalb von mehr als zwei Wochen zu prüfen, ob nun ein Gewährleistungsfall vorliegt oder nicht (es geht um eine Bremse von 69 EURO !!!) . Auch der dringende Bedarf wegen des bevorstehenden Urlaubs interessiert sie überhaupt nicht. Da es sich um eine Bremse im Wert von ca. 69 EURI handelt, ist das Vorgehen als äußerst mangelhafter Kundenservice einzustufen. Um meinen Urlaub genießen zu können, werde ich jetzt eben eine Bremse kaufen. Fazit: Was nützt mir ein gutes Bike (das kann man von Radon tatsächlich sagen) , wenn man im Servicefal völlig im Regen stehen gelassen wird. Wer kann auf sein Bike im Sommer mehrere Wochen oder vielleicht Monate !!! verzichten? Zudem wirbt Radon sogar explizit mit Servicepartnern vor Ort, die ich leider nicht nutzen durfte. Empfehlen und kaufen werde ich diese Marke also nicht mehr .



Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung was eine "Bremsbelagarretierungsschraube" sein soll aber es wird vermutlich eine kleine Schraube sein. Du hast bei einem Versender bestellt und hast einen eklatanten Preisvorteil gegenüber der Konkurrenz dankend angenommen. Zudem war das Rad im Januar recht stark reduziert. Wie viel war es? Glaube um die 1000€. Und jetzt machst du ein Fass auf, weil Radon mitten in der Hauptsaison mehr als 2 Wochen benötigt, um die Bremse zum Hersteller zu schicken, sie von ihm überprüfen zu lassen und wieder zurück zu schicken? Du kannst ja mal ins Forum von den Jungs aus Koblenz schauen und abschätzen wie lange es dort gedauert hätte. Ich an deiner Stelle wäre in einen Radladen und hätte für 5€ + Trinkgeld ne neue blöde Schraube bestellt und die Sache auf sich beruhen lassen. 

just my 2 cents..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 461968 (6. Juli 2018)

Dazu lässt sich nur eins sagen : das deutsche Kaufrecht sieht für ALLE Käufe sei es vor Ort , sei es online  oder sei der Preis reduziert, die gleichen Gewährleistungsrechte vor...Punkt. Zudem gibt es wie in meinem Fall eine Beweislastumkehr in den ersten 6 Monaten  Die Rechtsprechung des EUGH dazu ist sehr eindeutig  so dass nicht nachvollziehbar ist, was an dem Gewährleistungsfall schwierig sein soll .Und das die Meinung vom Hersteller rechtlich irrelevant ist  sollte auch bekannt sein .


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. Juli 2018)

Northman schrieb:


> dass die Aufnahme der Bremsbelagarretierungsschriaube einen Riss hat





Mehrsau schrieb:


> Ich an deiner Stelle wäre in einen Radladen und hätte für 5€ + Trinkgeld ne neue blöde Schraube bestellt und die Sache auf sich beruhen lassen.


Du verwechselt da grad was. Es geht nicht um die Schraube, es geht um den Sattel. 

Schon recht. Mitten in Hauptsaison von 14 Tagen auszugehen ist schon etwas blauäugig. Man muss BD die Möglichkeit geben das so abzuwickeln, wie sie es für richtig halten. Die Postwege sind zeitaufwendig und die Begutachtung dauert auch. Die haben nicht auf dich gewartet. Wenn's dir pressiert, kauf dir ne neue Bremse. Sind ja nur 69 Taler, so wie du schreibst. BD macht schon so schnell sie können.
Und ja, nicht dass dich das jetzt weiter bringt, ein Blick nach Koblenz sollte dich den Fred hier schnell schließen lassen. Lass es also gut sein.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. Juli 2018)

Northman schrieb:


> Dazu lässt sich nur eins sagen : das deutsche Kaufrecht sieht für ALLE Käufe sei es vor Ort , sei es online  oder sei der Preis reduziert, die gleichen Gewährleistungsrechte vor...Punkt. Zudem gibt es wie in meinem Fall eine Beweislastumkehr in den ersten 6 Monaten  Die Rechtsprechung des EUGH dazu ist sehr eindeutig  so dass nicht nachvollziehbar ist, was an dem Gewährleistungsfall schwierig sein soll .Und das die Meinung vom Hersteller rechtlich irrelevant ist  sollte auch bekannt sein .


Das liebe ich so an der deutschen Mentalität. Warum lässt du nicht gleich die ganze Sippschaft BD und Radon verhaften und solange festsetzen, bis du deinen Bremssattel hast? Ach ja, geht ja nicht. Wenn sie alle weggeschlossen sind, ist ja keiner mehr da. Blöd.


----------



## Deleted 253143 (6. Juli 2018)

...wo ist den das Problem?
Du hast dich ja allem Anschein nach mit der Sache beschäftigt und sicherlich auch eine entsprechende angemessene Frist zur Nacherfüllung gesetzt. Ist diese abgelaufen?
Wenn nein und oder nein


----------



## Mehrsau (6. Juli 2018)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Du verwechselt da grad was. Es geht nicht um die Schraube, es geht um den Sattel.



Pardon. Auch an den OP. Lesen muss gelernt sein. Du hast klar Aufnahme geschrieben und ich habe es übersehen. 

Das wirft natürlich ein anderes Bild auf die Sache. Nichtsdestotrotz kann Radon/BD hier nicht zaubern. Wenn du es so kurzfristig bemerkst, musst du im Zweifel selbst handeln. Das wäre beim Händler vor Ort vermutlich auch nicht schneller gegangen.


----------



## Deleted 461968 (6. Juli 2018)

Es geht hier nicht um die 69 Euro. Die neue Bremse ist bestellt und den Rest mögen die Anwälte klären  . Miserabel ist, dass es keine konkrete Antwort gab. Es gab ja zwei Möglichkeiten :1)Rücksendung der Bremse oder Zusendung einer neuen Bremse  . Dass sie kaputt ist, sieht ja nun jeder


----------



## Mehrsau (6. Juli 2018)

Northman schrieb:


> Dazu lässt sich nur eins sagen : das deutsche Kaufrecht sieht für ALLE Käufe sei es vor Ort , sei es online  oder sei der Preis reduziert, die gleichen Gewährleistungsrechte vor...Punkt. Zudem gibt es wie in meinem Fall eine Beweislastumkehr in den ersten 6 Monaten  Die Rechtsprechung des EUGH dazu ist sehr eindeutig  so dass nicht nachvollziehbar ist, was an dem Gewährleistungsfall schwierig sein soll .Und das die Meinung vom Hersteller rechtlich irrelevant ist  sollte auch bekannt sein .



Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst oder? Mir fehlen vor so viel Snobismus und Arroganz echt die Worte.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. Juli 2018)

Northman schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um die 69 Euro. Die neue Bremse ist bestellt und den Rest mögen die Anwälte klären  . Miserabel ist, dass es keine konkrete Antwort gab. Es gab ja zwei Möglichkeiten :1)Rücksendung der Bremse oder Zusendung einer neuen Bremse  . Dass sie kaputt ist, sieht ja nun jeder





Mehrsau schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst oder? Mir fehlen vor so viel Snobismus und Arroganz echt die Worte.


Da schließe ich mich @Mehrsau an und verlasse diesen Fred. Das Elend tue ich mir nicht mehr länger an.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. Juli 2018)

Northman schrieb:


> Urteil: Service mangelhaft.
> 
> Anfang des Jahres kaufte ich bei Radon über Bike Discount ein Radon Slide 140 10. Die Lieferung erfolgte schnell.
> 
> ...



Hi Northman,

sende mir doch bitte per PN mal kurz deine Ticket-Nummer sowie Rückruf-Nummer - dann schaue ich im System nach und melde mich bei dir im Tagesverlauf.

Beste Grüße, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robsen007 (6. Juli 2018)

,... so kommt man im Leben weiter ;-) 
immer laut schreien... Du lieber Himmel,...


----------



## SUPERDELUXE (6. Juli 2018)

Northman schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um die 69 Euro. Die neue Bremse ist bestellt und den Rest mögen die Anwälte klären  . Miserabel ist, dass es keine konkrete Antwort gab. Es gab ja zwei Möglichkeiten :1)Rücksendung der Bremse oder Zusendung einer neuen Bremse  . Dass sie kaputt ist, sieht ja nun jeder



Lasset uns kurz gemeinsam schweigen und einen Moment innehalten.


----------



## Deleted 461968 (6. Juli 2018)

Diese Eskalation war nicht angedacht, Fred wird beendet .


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. Juli 2018)

Northman schrieb:


> Fred wird beendet .


Das soll der Anwalt entscheiden


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. Juli 2018)

Meinen Respekt für Radon. Bei Cube wäre er aber auch sowas von aufgelaufen... Würde Radon einzelne Rahmen verkaufen, wäre es bei mir auch einer geworden. Und jetzt


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. Juli 2018)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Meinen Respekt für Radon. Bei Cube wäre er aber auch sowas von aufgelaufen... Würde Radon einzelne Rahmen verkaufen, wäre es bei mir auch einer geworden. Und jetzt



Wir räumen aktuell unser Rahmen-Lager - vielleicht ist ja noch einer für dich dabei 

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/mtb-rahmen/marke-radon

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (6. Juli 2018)

Na, hier sind ja mal wieder alle Merketingopfer versammelt.



> Darauf hin kam die weitere lapidare Mail, das man warten müsse bis die Bremse vom Hersteller zurück sei.



Das ist zunächst einmal hanebüchenner Unsinn. Wer seinen Betrieb derart organisiert, daß jede Reklamation EINZELN zum jeweiligen Hersteller oder Importeur eingeschickt, und dessen Urteil abgewartet werden muß, hat seine Zeit ins BWL völlig umsonst investiert. Talentfrei, würde der Professor sagen. Wer solche hanebüchenen Ausreden an seine Kundschaft verschickt, hat aber noch Wesentlicheres im Geschäftsleben nicht kapiert.

Was der Hersteller sagt, ist in der Tat irrelevant - da liegt der TE völlig richtig. Das "Argument" Urlaubszeit, welches hier von mal wieder einigen Oberschlauen angeführt wurde, greift da schon mal gar nicht. Als erfahrener Versandhandel weiß man allein schon aus vergangener Zeit, daß Reklamationen in diesem Zeitraum die Kundschaft besonders drücken, und verstärkt die Abteilung entsprechend. Dies als kleine Anregung an Radon. Und bitte in Zukunft nicht mehr solche Anschreiben an Kunden. Einfach ein vorhandenes Bike aus dem Lager als Ersatzteilspender plündern - die Restteile lassen immer noch mit Gewinn veräußern - und den Kunden schnell zufrieden stellen. Der Kunde wird euch loben, Kunde bleiben und euch weiterempfehlen. So haben wir als kleiner Shop das immer gehalten und sind gut damit gefahren.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. Juli 2018)

Northman schrieb:


> Diese Eskalation war nicht angedacht, Fred wird beendet .





FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Na, hier sind ja mal wieder alle Merketingopfer versammelt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um diesen Thread nun endgültig zu schließen: die Bremse ist mittlerweile von Hersteller zurückgekommen, ist bereits in der Logistik und wir dem Kunden zugestellt. Lasst uns das gute Wetter nutzen um uns mal wieder schönen Dingen zu widmen, z.B. Biken gehen 

Gruß und schönes Wochenende allen!

Andi


----------



## Deleted 461968 (6. Juli 2018)

Radon hat mir freundlich mitgeteilt , dass die  Bremse vor meinem Urlaub zugestellt wird. Danke.


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. Juli 2018)

Northman schrieb:


> Radon hat mir freundlich mitgeteilt , dass die  Bremse vor meinem Urlaub zugestellt wird. Danke.


Na, geht doch.
Jetzt deckt sich der gute Service auch mit den anderen Erfahrungen 
Mit dem großen "C" nicht zu vergleichen,  weiter so, Radon


----------



## fone (6. Juli 2018)

Ich würde solche Großmäuler grundsätzlich auflaufen lassen. Schade.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. Juli 2018)

Northman schrieb:


> Radon hat mir freundlich mitgeteilt , dass die  Bremse vor meinem Urlaub zugestellt wird. Danke.


 


PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Na, geht doch.
> Jetzt deckt sich der gute Service auch mit den anderen Erfahrungen
> Mit dem großen "C" nicht zu vergleichen,  weiter so, Radon





fone schrieb:


> Ich würde solche Großmäuler grundsätzlich auflaufen lassen. Schade.


Alles gut - so schnell bringt uns keiner aus der Ruhe 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## fone (6. Juli 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Alles gut - so schnell bringt uns keiner aus der Ruhe
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Das denke ich mir. 


Und danke, dass ihr seinen Urlaub gerettet habt.


----------



## FlatterAugust (6. Juli 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Ich würde solche Großmäuler grundsätzlich auflaufen lassen. Schade.



Ich habe mich bereits abgeregt - wie sieht's bei dir aus?


----------



## noocelo (7. Juli 2018)

geht so. 




Rudirabe schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich @Mehrsau an und verlasse diesen Fred. Das Elend tue ich mir nicht mehr länger an.


mein zeichen! 

zur sache: unterstütze ich selbstverständlich vollumfänglich wie immer den flatteraugust!


----------



## fone (9. Juli 2018)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Ich habe mich bereits abgeregt - wie sieht's bei dir aus?


Total, um was gings?

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, ist's mir sowieso herzlich egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schenkelklopfer (11. Juli 2018)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Na, hier sind ja mal wieder alle Merketingopfer versammelt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo, einmal mehr eine rührende Besserwisser-Geschichte vom König der Theoretiker..
Besonders hat mir der Schluss gefallen, wie ihr als kleiner Shop ganz doll überzeugt gewesen seid, die Kundenservice-Macker Nr. 1 zu sein.

Zu blöd nur, dass BD ein paar tausend Kunden mehr hat als eure Kleinbutze..
Liegt bestimmt an den vielen Fehlern, die sie im Vergleich zu euch gemacht haben.


----------



## Deleted 461968 (11. Juli 2018)

Da muss ich mich jetzt doch noch mal melden :


Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Zu blöd nur, dass BD ein paar tausend Kunden mehr hat als eure Kleinbutze..


Jeff Bezos Truppe hat ein paar hundert Millionen Kunden mehr und bekommt trotzdem perfekten Service hin,  genau wie der kleinen Shop. Bsp. Ich hatte Klickpedale bei Amazon bestellt . Das Lager war nach wenigen Wochen defekt. Sonntag Abend Retouren Label gedruckt . Montag verschickt . Montag Nachmittag !!! Bestätigung, dass das Geld zurück überwiesen wurde . Montag Abend neu bestellt und Mittwoch geliefert. Auch Großunternehmen schaffen sehr guten Service und der bindet Kunden . Kurzum :ich denke jeder hat etwas mitgenommen . Jeder, also auch ich, der mit Kunden zu tun hat sollte sich fragen: würde die Serviceabwicklung  so wie ich es getan habe, mir als Kunden auch gefallen? Daran  sollte dann der Service ausgerichtet werden . Geile Produkte( die hat Radon unzweifelhaft ) zu verkaufen reicht aber allein nicht aus ( außer wohl bei den Jungs aus Cupertino) . Service bindet die Kunden und bringt viele Weiterempfehlungen. Und das sollten alle, die das lesen und mit Kunden irgendwie zu tun haben,mittnehmen.Einen schönen Tag wünsche ich euch allen


----------



## 22042015 (11. Juli 2018)

Northman schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich jetzt doch noch mal melden :
> 
> Jeff Bezos Truppe hat ein paar hundert Millionen Kunden mehr und bekommt trotzdem perfekten Service hin,  genau wie der kleinen Shop. Bsp. Ich hatte Klickpedale bei Amazon bestellt . Das Lager war nach wenigen Wochen defekt. Sonntag Abend Retouren Label gedruckt . Montag verschickt . Montag Nachmittag !!! Bestätigung, dass das Geld zurück überwiesen wurde . Montag Abend neu bestellt und Mittwoch geliefert. Auch Großunternehmen schaffen sehr guten Service und der bindet Kunden . Kurzum :ich denke jeder hat etwas mitgenommen . Jeder, also auch ich, der mit Kunden zu tun hat sollte sich fragen: würde die Serviceabwicklung  so wie ich es getan habe, mir als Kunden auch gefallen? Daran  sollte dann der Service ausgerichtet werden . Geile Produkte( die hat Radon unzweifelhaft ) zu verkaufen reicht aber allein nicht aus ( außer wohl bei den Jungs aus Cupertino) . Service bindet die Kunden und bringt viele Weiterempfehlungen. Und das sollten alle, die das lesen und mit Kunden irgendwie zu tun haben,mittnehmen.Einen schönen Tag wünsche ich euch allen



Also, wenn man das gelöschte Zeug noch im Kopf hat, das peinliche Szenario, das du hier inszeniert hast, kann man sich nur schwer vorstellen, dass du es mit Kunden zu tun hast. Ich kann mir auch nur schwer vorstellen, dass Unternehmen Kunden wie dich überhaupt binden möchte.


----------



## Deleted 461968 (11. Juli 2018)

22042015 schrieb:


> peinliche Szenario,


Ok, führen wir den Thread eben weiter. 
Was ist denn peinlich für dich? Weil ich behaupte, dass eine Bremsenreklamation  die 3 Wochen dauert, nicht im Sinne des Kunden ist ? Weil ich behaupte, dass das Abstellen auf den Hersteller rechtlich falsch ist ? Weil ich behaupte, das pauschale Mails dem Kunden nichts nützen, wenn ich mehrfach höflich meine Situation (Urlaub) schildere ?


----------



## PORTEX77 (11. Juli 2018)

Weil du wegen 70 Euro mit Anwalt drohst und hier n mega Aufriss machst.
Und das weißt du auch, sonst hättest du nicht alles editiert


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. Juli 2018)

Was haltet ihr denn von dem Vorschlag, einfach mal einen Haken an dieses Thema zu setzen? Es ist doch vollkommen legitim, dass jeder seine eigene Meinung zu diesem Thema hat. Sich nun erneut (nach erfolgter Lösung des Problems) gegenseitig das Leben auf digitaler Ebene schwer zu machen, finde ich unnötig und fehl am Platz hier im Forum. 

Insofern: 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Deleted 461968 (11. Juli 2018)

Ich würde gerne noch bißchen "lets feed the troll" spielen,da der Thread aber Radon betrifft und ich nach erfolgter Rücksendung zufrieden bin , soll Radon außen vorbleiben ... I'll don't feed the troll.


----------



## scylla (11. Juli 2018)

Thema erledigt, daher auf Wunsch aller Hauptakteure geschlossen.


----------

